# Silvia E double basket dose?



## Fleckers

Hi all, newbie here

For Christmas, Wifey brought me the new Silvia E and Eureka Mignon package from Bella Barista.

Understand the process and variables to master.

When dialling in, I'm struggling to get a 18g dose in the stock Rancilio double basket... Resulting in indentation of puck / migration to shower screen. It,s also difficult to lock in portafilter.

Resolved for now with a 15g dose, but wanted the know if any one else has experienced this and if so have they replaced the stock basket with another brand?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep go to a 16 g dose , you need that little bit extra headroom with the Silvia

18 g is at the limit with the stock basket

Indentation in itself isn't a problem after extraction ( coffee should swell ) but you want a little room before that happens

Some people will put a coin before locking in to check the headroom space between the coffee and the screw ( take coin out before extraction )

Yep most people will end up buying an after market basket ( VST - IMS )

I use vst baskets then come in different sizes 15 18 20 g . you would need a 15 g vst basket to dose between 14-16 g

. if you want a bigger basket you may need a naked pf (


----------



## Wideofthemark

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep most people will end up buying an after market basket ( VST - IMS )
> 
> I use vst baskets then come in different sizes 15 18 20 g . you would need a 15 g vst basket to dose between 14-16 g
> 
> . if you want a bigger basket you may need a naked pf (


Hi, what size VST basket would be needed to dose 18g if extra headroom is required ?

Martin


----------



## The Systemic Kid

20grm VST.


----------



## Wideofthemark

Thank you


----------



## AussieEx

I'd suggest mastering the standard basket before moving on to others. If you're new to the Silvia temperature surfing effectively is easily the most important variable to master (unless you've got a PID), so get that sorted before changing baskets.

FWIW I've found 16g is the sweet spot with the stock basket. Go for that every time, adjust grind/tamp around that. And do time and weigh your shots. 16g in --> 32-36g out is a good target, unless you like really tight ristrettos or really loose lungos


----------



## Mrboots2u

Agree with above - be careful a 20g vst night also not fit a spouted pf


----------



## mem

Hi,

I have the Silvia E and having been using the stock 40-100-102 basket which I am pulling good espressos from. I have ordered a 15g VST which is due to arrive today- reason being, people are raving about it and I want to see if it actually makes things better. Also ordered a MeCoffee PID today.

I dont actually need the PID as I think i am temperature surfing correctly and its no hassle really.

I just like new gadgets.. and it should help.


----------



## nicholasj

Excellent info for me too.....I have the same set up and it'll all be new to me too!!


----------



## nicholasj

AussieExpat said:


> I'd suggest mastering the standard basket before moving on to others. If you're new to the Silvia temperature surfing effectively is easily the most important variable to master (unless you've got a PID), so get that sorted before changing baskets.
> 
> FWIW I've found 16g is the sweet spot with the stock basket. Go for that every time, adjust grind/tamp around that. And do time and weigh your shots. 16g in --> 32-36g out is a good target, unless you like really tight ristrettos or really loose lungos


Well I'm struggling to get 14g into the standard double basket without it clogging up the screen and the scales are okay.....four failed attempts this morning to get out anything remotely resembling a half decent espresso!!

Try again tomorrow.

What hit me this morning was the effort and patience needed to get the variables, coffee ground weight, grinder setting, tamp and shot time anywhere near on target. And I haven't begun to think about the temperatures or shot weight yet!!


----------



## AussieEx

nicholasj said:


> Well I'm struggling to get 14g into the standard double basket without it clogging up the screen and the scales are okay.....four failed attempts this morning to get out anything remotely resembling a half decent espresso!!


Did you get this sorted? Not sure what you mean by 'clogging up the screen'. If you explain perhaps I can assist.

My suggestions were based on the same basket. 16g just about takes the top of the puck to just over the dent for the PF spring after tamping. There's an impression from the showerhead bolt but not a big deal (others have swapped the stock bolt for a countersunk one but I'm dubious on the benefit apart from aesethetics).


----------



## nicholasj

AussieExpat said:


> Did you get this sorted? Not sure what you mean by 'clogging up the screen'. If you explain perhaps I can assist.
> 
> My suggestions were based on the same basket. 16g just about takes the top of the puck to just over the dent for the PF spring after tamping. There's an impression from the showerhead bolt but not a big deal (others have swapped the stock bolt for a countersunk one but I'm dubious on the benefit apart from aesethetics).


kind of sorted due to user error!!! Doh!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33507-Improvement

i meant having to try to get an overfilled basket into the group left a load of grind on the shower plate.


----------

